# Einfaches Java-Applet



## yabba (19. Mai 2006)

Hi, ist eine ganz einfache Frage:

Ich habe ein kleines java-olek geschrieben. die .java dann nach .class umgewandelt, und das kann dann doch als java-applet gebraucht werden oder?

Also ich wollte eine testseite machen: index.html:
[...]
<body>
<applet code="zzz.class">

</body>
</html>

Reicht das nicht? Naja, es klappt nicht, das Applet wird nicht initialisiert... was muss ich machen?


----------



## Leroy42 (19. Mai 2006)

yabba hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe ein kleines java-olek geschrieben


 :shock: Was ist ein java-olek  :shock: 


			
				yabba hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und das kann dann doch als java-applet gebraucht werden oder?



Ähmm, eine .class-Datei kann nur dann als Applet gebraucht werden, wenn das
zugehörige .java-Programm auch ein Applet ist (... extends Applet).

Hilft es wenn du die Größenangaben im HTML-Tag machst?


```
<applet code="zzz.class" height="200" width="100%"/>
```

Ansonsten öffne die Java-Konsole deines Browser und poste,
was sie zu meckern hat.


----------



## Mörketid (29. Mai 2006)

hi, also so sieht ein ganz billiges applet aus:


```
import java.applet.*;
    import java.awt.*;
    
    public class BasicApplet extends Applet { //durch 'extends Applet' wird es erstmal ein Applet! 
        // This method is called once by the browser when it starts the applet.
        public void init() { 
        }
    
        // This method is called whenever the page containing this applet is made visible.
        public void start() {
        }
    
        // This method is called whenever the page containing this applet is not visible.
        public void stop() {
        }
    
        // This method is called once when the browser destroys this applet.
        public void destroy() {
        }
    
        // This method is called whenever this applet needs to repaint itself.
        public void paint(Graphics g) {
        }
    }
```

dann der code fürs html:


```
<applet code=BasicApplet width=100 height=100></applet>
```

probier das erstmal.

gruß, mörketid


----------



## Gast (11. Jun 2006)

Hi, Ich habe eine Frage?
wie kann man eine ListBox(listenFeld) mit drei parameter deklarieren , erzeugen, und anzeigen

Ich habe es, so gemacht aber es funktioniert nicht

ListBox Figuren;
Figuren = new ListBox("kreis,Ellipse,Rechteck",10)

collins N


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Jun 2006)

Was ist eine ListBox? Sun Java kennt dieses Objekt nicht.


----------



## Gast (11. Jun 2006)

Hi 
Es kommt unter der Kapitel  Java-Applets (subkapitel: Grafische Benutzeroberflächen .
package :Abstract window Toolkit(AWT)
Listenfeld(ListBox) ist ein komponent des Bestandteile AWT.


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Jun 2006)

Auf welche Publikation beziehst du dich?
Es gibt keine ListBox im AWT.
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/awt/package-frame.html


----------



## Gast (11. Jun 2006)

Ich habe es nicht gefunden.Der Namen kommt von ein Prof. Skript.
Ich kann sagen, dass es ein Combobox mit parameter auszuwählen ist und es  kein Textfeld hat


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Jun 2006)

Scheinbar handelt es sich hier um eine selbstentworfene Klasse.
Arbeitest du zufällig mit Microsoft J++ (Visual Studio)? Dort wäre dies denkbar.


----------



## Gast (11. Jun 2006)

nein ich arbeitet mit JOE editor


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Jun 2006)

Hmm, dann kann ich dir, ohne Code oder ohne, dass ich etwas von der Publikation gesehen habe, nicht helfen.


----------



## Mörketid (12. Jun 2006)

hi, aber was zum ..... ist denn nun ein JAVA OLEK? ich muss es wissen ;-)!!

gruß
mörketid


----------



## Leroy42 (12. Jun 2006)

Mörketid hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hi, aber was zum ..... ist denn nun ein JAVA OLEK? ich muss es wissen ;-)!!



Das ist einfach nur die indonesische Variante von dem hier







halt ohne Tanzen  :shock:


----------



## Mörketid (15. Jun 2006)

auf jeden fall liebe ich dieses zeug!! passt bestens zu fisch  :shock:


----------

